# Domino's Tracker



## fredtgreco (Aug 28, 2010)

A pretty neat use of technology. I can watch the timing of my pizza being made and expect its delivery.

View attachment 1901


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah, I used it once, it was pretty neat.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 28, 2010)

The only problem is that it tracks really bad pizza.  This is coming from someone who really likes Tom Monaghan, too. He almost singlehandedly revolutionised the pizza industry. Here is a bit of what he invented: conveyor oven, insulated pizza bag, cardboard pizza box, and car toppers. There is more, too. Plus, he did a really good job with the Tigers. He is as nice a fellow as you will ever meet. But, Dominoes is still bad pizza.


----------



## Michael (Aug 28, 2010)

Not a big fan of Dominos but I will admit that they have recently improved their product. Have you tried it yet Lawrence? It's not the same at all...


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 28, 2010)

No, I can't eat it. It is laced with MSG. Almost all carryout pizza uses tonnes of MSG. Papa John's is the only national chain that doesn't use MSG on or in their products. The only products that contain it are the Ranch and Blue Cheese dipping sauces. (I used to work at Papa John's.) There are other chains that claim not to use it, but what they are saying legally is that THEY don't use it in the construction of their pizza, but the pepperoni maker, the sausage maker, and so on can use all they want. And, they do. It is cheaper that way. That is why Papa John's usually costs more. 'Better ingredients. . . '


----------



## Michael (Aug 28, 2010)

I agree Papa Johns is far better, but the new Dominos taste is much improved (though I can't comment on the MSG bit).

Being in Atlanta we are spoiled for choice though and as a result there is little reason to settle for the national chains--even the price points are competitive. We have enough local spots around that far surpass the big shots...only catch is that you have to dine in or carryout.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 28, 2010)

We have a local place (not far from where we meet for worship) that is incredible. The man that owns it is from Sicily. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 28, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> No, I can't eat it. It is laced with MSG. Almost all carryout pizza uses tonnes of MSG. Papa John's is the only national chain that doesn't use MSG on or in their products. The only products that contain it are the Ranch and Blue Cheese dipping sauces. (I used to work at Papa John's.) There are other chains that claim not to use it, but what they are saying legally is that THEY don't use it in the construction of their pizza, but the pepperoni maker, the sausage maker, and so on can use all they want. And, they do. It is cheaper that way. That is why Papa John's usually costs more. 'Better ingredients. . . '



Didn't Papa John's just get sued over the "Better Ingredient" line because they couldn't prove they used anything substantially different? I don't remember the details, but I thought they either lost the suit or settled.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not sure about that. I do know that they have extremely high standards for their suppliers of ingredients.

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

Here's a bit on the lawsuit:



> We conclude that (1) the slogan, standing alone, is not an objectionable statement of fact upon which consumers would be justified in relying, and thus not actionable under section 43(a); and (2) while the slogan, when utilized in connection with some of the post-May 1997 comparative advertising--specifically, the sauce, dough and stuff campaigns--conveyed objectionable and misleading facts, Pizza Hut has failed to adduce any evidence demonstrating that the facts conveyed by the slogan were material to the purchasing decisions of the consumers to which the slogan was directed.
> Summary statement from appellate decision in Pizza Hut, Inc. v. Papa John’s Int’l, Inc.



And then the SCOTUS weighed in:


> This on-going battle actually began in 1998. But the U.S. Supreme Court put this case to rest in 2004, turning down Pizza Hut's appeal.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 28, 2010)

Exactly why would a product include MSG? What's the purpose of using it in food?


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 28, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Exactly why would a product include MSG? What's the purpose of using it in food?



Have you ever had Accent seasoning? That's a marketing brand for MSG.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 29, 2010)

MSG intensifies flavour and also does one other little thing that most people don't know about: it makes you want more of what you just ate, sometimes a lot more.

Companies use it so that they can use less seasonings and / or use lower grade ingredients and still achieve the same 'marketing' demand. They also know that when humans, and certain animals, eat it they have a neuro-chemical reaction similar to the release of endorphins that causes them to want to eat more of the same substance. That is one reason that MSG is added to a lot of pet food. 

BTW, if you read an ingredients label and it reads as one of its items 'natural flavouring', 'natural flavour', or 'natural flavours' that is MSG. They don't have to note it as MSG unless it is meets a certain threshold.

If you have an MSG allergy, and there are more folks that do than you would realise, you have to be very careful to avoid it and it is extremely hard to avoid it in fast food, almost impossible, and even most restaurants.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 29, 2010)

Lawrence,

What does an MSG allergic reaction look like? Pain? Headache? Sickness?


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 29, 2010)

There are several types of reactions. My daughter and I both have them and it will vary depending upon how much is ingested. Most folks either get upset bowels and / or headaches. The intensity can vary. Amy Jo is so sensitive that if she eats one Taco Bell taco she will be in bed with a migraine / cluster headache within an hour.

Here is a good listing of the 'hidden MSG' ingredients:



> The average person eats much more glutamate than what is considered to be a safe and normal amount in the typical American diet. You may not see Monosodium glutamate or MSG on the list of ingredients in many of the foods you buy. That's because the food industry has figured out other names for monosodium glutamate! Beware! When these words appear on the label, the food product contains MSG: monopotassium glutamate, hydrolyzed plant protein, yeast extract, autolyzed plant protein, glutamic acid, sodium caseinate, autolyzed yeast, textured protein, gelatin, calcium caseinate. Even some so-called natural or healthy foods contain monosodium glutamate labeled as yeast extract.
> 
> Foods that often contain MSG or create MSG during processing will be listed as: natural pork flavoring, bouillon, natural beef flavoring, whey protein concentrate, whey protein, whey protein isolate, maltodextrin, ultra-pasteurized, barley malt, protease, protease enzymes, soy sauce, soy protein, anything protein fortified, natural flavor(s), seasonings.


----------

